# Mass Gov: 'I'm not going anywhere'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON -
Gov. Deval Patrick has once again declared his intention to serve out the remainder of his second term.

The governor told a gathering of business leaders on Tuesday that that he loves his job, adding: "I'm not going anywhere."

Patrick has said many times before that he plans to remain at the Statehouse through his current term, which ends in January 2015. But speculation has persisted that Patrick might be in line for a top federal post in Washington if his close friend, President Barack Obama, wins re-election in November.

The governor told the Greater Boston Chamber of Commerce that he planned on making the traditional farewell walk down the Statehouse steps at the end of his term.

He also repeated that he would not run for a third term.

http://www.wcvb.com/Mass-Gov-I-m-not-going-anywhere/-/9849586/13403290/-/12gpxak/-/index.html


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

kwflatbed said:


> He also repeated that he would not run for a third term.


Best part of the article.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Damn shame!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Lucky us, and how noble of you, to decide to grace us with your presence and fulfill _your_ obligation...

just... go... away....


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Gotta be honest here, I'm pretty sure I could get over him leaving us. At least give me the opportunity to try. So please governor, don't stay for our sake. We'll be alright without you.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Sounds like a threat

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)




----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

he is full of it he will take a obama job . How many promises has he keep. Where are the 1000 more cops on the street. I prey he leaves. then maybe cops will get the praise they deserve from the governors office


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd be willing to buy him a oneway ticket anywhere if he would leave now!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Normally I would be critical of a lying politician who breaks a promise. Breaking this one... well I can certainly forgive.

Channel 5 is becoming worse and worse and totally in the tank for the democrats. Maybe it's the ABC influence that is prompting story's about Doucheval Patrick leaving for the Obama administration, in May, long before they know whether Barrack Hussein will even get re-elected. Can they quit drinking so much Kool-Aid and at least show some restraint by waiting until after the election to ask this question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't go away mad, just go away.

'I'm not going anywhere'....uh that is what you think Devoid, but that is just what I think.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

He's a liar....so he must be leaving soon.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

frapmpd24 said:


> Normally I would be critical of a lying politician who breaks a promise. Breaking this one... well I can certainly forgive.
> 
> Channel 5 is becoming worse and worse and totally in the tank for the democrats. Maybe it's the ABC influence that is prompting story's about Doucheval Patrick leaving for the Obama administration


All I really have to say about channel 5 are the ladies are looking fine every weekday morning! I'm Patiently waiting for JC Monohan to come back to the show and complete the picture. They influence a smile on my face every morning!


----------

